# Fibro`?



## GunnarG

ive been having stomach problems for months now and loss of appetite ,fatigue,headeaches, random pains all over.

no matter what i eat i get cramping shortly after and gas, /loose stools

lately ive also developed balance problems but only when feks given weight on one arm and i almost turn over

and also when sitting crouched i turn over easily like mye thighs cant stand the weight.


----------



## Kathleen M.

With the fatigue and pain as well as IBS it seems like getting evaluated for fibro seems like a reasonable thing to do.

Every human's colon gets more active after every single meal, every day of their life, no matter what they eat. Any meal and every meal causes this. Some IBSers over-respond to the "get a move on" signal and that can cause cramping and passing gas/stools--usually loose, but sometimes normal consistency.

Have you tried an antispasmodic or low dose of Imodium 30 minutes or so before a meal?


----------



## GunnarG

no i have not but i will ask my doctor for this!. ive tried someting called visiblin , wich made me almost constipated with large but somewhat formed stool.

i just feel so tired. i can just sit and stare into air for a good 2 minutes or so. same in the shower i just stand there not thinking anything.

today i am the opposite i do not have cramping pain but i have gas pain. and belching. plus theres likte these tight noises underneath my rib cage wich also can be felt in my throat . like the noise is somekind of pressure beeing released. this noise also accures in my intestines lower and upper.

the only way to explain the noise is like when those water dispenser tanks standing around in offices release bubbles . only a much firmer more harder "woodier" sound"

i have also more pain in lower left region and right. colon pain? like ive been training my intestines and often wake up with this.

sex drive is lost. and my thinking has been affected somewhat, (im often confused and wake up confused often sleeping more than necissary even if i dont feel the need to )

yeah and one more thing. iva had random muscle spasms . like just one small point in my skin that "jumps" i only know what they are called in norway.(wiich can be directly translated as "moving mouse"  )

plus my left eylid starts to vibrate in the corner.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Definitely talk to the doctor about the tics and twitches (when something small on the body "jumps" a bit) which might be the translation you are looking for. 

While any little muscle can go into a spasm in anyone every so often, that they seem to be associated with an amount of tired and confusion that sound debilitating makes me think it needs to be evaluated.

There is a certain amount of noise the colon makes and there doesn't seem to a particular noise that is bad (other than complete silence even with a stethoscope).


----------



## GunnarG

yep , the ting is i feel like a idiot for going to the doctor all the time, it doesnt help my paranoia and anxiety one bit. cause im starting to feel im a pain in the ass for them

the pain in the back is not actually a pain but rather feeling something stuck in the spine just under shoulderblades. like a dull pressure


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well if you won't talk to the doctor, the general self help for fibro is 1) get enough sleep, 2) pace yourself, when you have a good day don't load it up with everything you think you are behind on, it just sets you up for bad days, 3) eat a healthy diet with plenty of real food (not processed food), 4) get mild exercise. Start with a bit of yoga or t'ai chi or walking. Take it really slow and easy and build up very slowly. Over time it helps with the pain and all that but you gotta not overdo so you can build the tolerance. 5) I'd probably add get a bit of sunshine every day, good for mood and gets you some vitamin D, you might even want to try a vitamin D supplement as not enough of that can make you have more pain than otherwise.


----------



## GunnarG

ok. thank you. the thing is, before i used to get a quick "energy and mood fix" from eating carbohydrates, but its like the body doesnt respond to this anymore., like its not being digested


----------



## Kathleen M.

Are you maintaining weight? Then you probably are digesting them as well as any human does (there are some carbs we don't digest at all).

But that quick energy can sometimes lead to burning out. Particularly if it was fueling you up to over do things so allowed you to do more than you really should be doing. That pacing yourself thing can be hard and sometimes you can get some quick energy, but eventually you pay for all that. You may be in that burned out phase and need to rebuild things on a more stable foundation.


----------



## GunnarG

yes im steady at 80 kgs. it seems. but im finding it difficult to exceed 80, but at least im not looosin weigt anymore, lost 10 kgs tobegin with but have gained it back..

before i gained weight from nothing! seems like my metabolism has turned in a mattter of some months


----------



## GunnarG

I definitly have malabsorption of some kind, today i didnt really have to go, but i went anyway and i had 3 stools ,1 large in the same bowelmovement

they felt very loose but was quite formed

, one of them was floating and white/clear film came out of the stool and made a pattern like bigg oilspill.

so theres definitly some fat malabsorption going on. and im more scared of pancreatic cancer than ever!!!!!

i mean wouldt large amount of floating stool indicate that? along with it smelling like food? same as my gas smells sweet and foodish

color is rather normal. light brown.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Nope, there is no look to stools that proves anything about how you are absorbing nutrients.

How many calories a day are you eating? and how fast are you losing weight? Do you continue to lose weight even when you increase your calories to an amount that should make anyone gain weight?

Mucus can look like an oil spill. People who take Alli (which basically causes fat malabsorption to cause weight loss) usually report droplets of fat/oil, not a big oil spill like slick.

Food odors can come out in gas and be in stool. After all they come from the food.


----------



## GunnarG

i do not loose weight. i just cant gain as fast as i used to. wich sounds like a luxury problem to most people

i can only explain it like the residue sometimes that forms on top of black coffe, like big flakes- looks like a lot of powder that forms the way fat would, plus very cloudy water if stools poked(not with finger)

water will most def get cloudy if lot of fat present


----------



## Kathleen M.

The only sure way to tell fat from mucus, food residue, etc is a fecal fat test. I don't know if you have enough of the right symptoms for that, but you could ask the doctor.


----------



## GunnarG

they dont do fecal fat tests anymore-. i think. i tried once but they said they didnt do it. this morning i weighed 79.4 before i went to bed i was 80.7

fatigue same.one second i feel like doing my chores the next second i feel to tired


----------



## Kathleen M.

Everyone weighs less in the morning than they do when they go to bed at night.

You lose water weight over night. That is why for weight loss monitoring you weigh yourself ONCE a day at the SAME time every day. Because every humans weight will change a bit during the day so it is only accurate if you are at the same state of hydration, etc.

It isn't how much weight you lose in a day or from water weight over night. Are you consistently losing 2-3 pound every single week, month after month an even if you eat the amount of calories that should maintain your weight or cause weight gain every single day (not just once in awhile).

But if you keep checking everything all the time you worry and anxiety will find a way to make everything that is normal into proof you are about to die. It is just what the anxiety does. It makes us check on things until we find something that can keep the anxiety triggered.

Have you been evaluated for Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue. Have you been tested for anemia, thyroid issues, etc (which is part of the process to have fibro or that diagnosed, you rule out all the common reasons for fatigue first). We also finally figured out I have an exercise intolerance issue which adds to the fatigue. There are so many non-fatal causes of fatigue you cannot assume you must have the worst possible one and won't live to see Christmas.

It is not true the only possible reason for fatigue is cancer. There are lots of things that wear you out. I get tired from allergies.


----------



## GunnarG

i know, anxiety i know. iam extremely achy in my left arm and shoulder today in the elbow area, and i also have tender points there on both sides, and also pain in right knee


----------



## Kathleen M.

Have you see a doctor about Fibromyalgia? Sounds like you really should. A Rheumatologist is usually who evaluates that, so talk to your General doctor and have the usual suspects (anemia, thyroid) checked and then get a referral to someone who can do the rest of the diagnosis for fibromyalgia.

It is very common for people with IBS to also have FM. They probably share some common triggers or things that make you get one more easily also makes it easier to get the other.

Much more likely to help you feel better than trying to find some doctor to find you are dying from pancreatic cancer. Or analyzing your stools for something they can't be used to diagnose. Stool is pretty weird even when normal, so you can always find something about a stool to freak out about.


----------



## GunnarG

i have asked him. but he wouldt even touch me and im a man and 90 prosent of people with fm are women.)


----------



## Kathleen M.

So he won't even run a routine blood test for anemia or anything? If your doctor refuses to believe you have fatigue you need a new primary physician.

Does he have any explanation for the fatigue, or does he just see the anxiety and refuses to even deal with that?

Just because Fibro is more common in women it doesn't mean every man with fatigue has something else (like the end stage of cancer you fear).

Do you have anyone willing to help with your anxiety? Just being that anxious all the time can be exhausting as well.


----------



## GunnarG

yes im seeing a schrink. now and then,

tonight i had so bad stomach cramps, i actually woke up from them! havent had so bad before. and havingg lot of gas this morning.

i ate steak the evening before going to bed. steak with bernaise saus. (i didnt even have much) cause im terribly at eating steak when it comes to chewing and swallowing)

im so tired of this ######, spring is here and im not able to enjoy it! ffs


----------



## GunnarG

the cramp was so severe


----------



## GunnarG

does anyone else has dull feelings in upperback against spine? and burping ,flatulence and cramps at night

i basically dont believe that fat makes stools float. i mean that would take a whole lot of fat! . the weight of the stool should make it sink no matter what.

i mean u could fill helium inside an envelope but it wouldt take of due to the weight of the paper. unless then the sttol conistst only of fat then it would float. think trapped air also plays a role given that i take visiblin( fiber powder) this should make stoool sink rather than float


----------



## GunnarG

today i ate chicken with vegetables and rice! before that a lot of cupcakes. few minutes after eating bad cramping and lots of sweet smelly farts! damn i hate this. my stomach also makes more noise then ever. its like there is a lot of pressure down there all the way up to my throat, cause i get weird sensations and sounds in throat to


----------



## GunnarG

its somewhat relieved by farting but not all of the pain. smells like rotten diarrhea

the pain is so bad im cold sweating and on my knees , and now i got diarrhea.

there was basically chunks ,runny ,then chunks runny, then just runny

wow that was intense!

it ended just as fast as it came. no i only have left upper flank pain in left side chest

forget that now its back

since this happens so short after eating what can it be?

on of my doctors once suggested gastroparesis but it seems rather speeded up than slowed down


----------



## Kathleen M.

Can be IBS. In IBS we often over-respond to normal biological signals. When you eat your stomach senses you ate and sends a signal to every other part of the GI tract to get ready (so you will release the enzymes when you should and bile and all that. The colon is supposed to move things along just enough to make space for the new food as it comes in. Puppies and babies often poop from this gastrocolic reflex shortly after eating. So you feed an infant or a puppy you get ready for the dirty diaper/trip outside.

Every human every single day of their life every single meal of their life gets this increase in colon activity shortly after a meal. In IBS this sometimes becomes "flush it, flush it all" rather than "move things a couple of feet". If you get stool to the end too fast it will be partly processed so diarrhea. All stool starts out liquid and gets more solid the more time it spends in the colon.

Now severe upper GI pain can be gastroparesis issues, so I don't know where your pain is. But if it seems more colon than stomach I'd go for an overactive gastrocolic reflex.

Usually people take either an antispasmodic or a dose of Imodium 20-30 minutes before you eat to put a "slow it down" block in place of the "go really really really fast" to get things back to "move it along just enoug to have room for the next meal".


----------



## GunnarG

ok thank you. i went to my second opinion appointment, but the doctor wouldnt give me more examinations and basically told me to man up, and take it like a man. and start training. i couldnt belieive what i was hearing, she told it was a waste of resources to go throught all the examinations again. if i only had some cannabis oil i would treat my self from this most def.

hahah, now im really $$$$$$ed ,no more examinations!

i will burst out in tears the day the doctors find out whats wrong with me.

i have upper/middle back pain just a cm to the right of spine(seems more ribpain than back) and its not bending triggered its more moving my arm or neck in a certain way triggered, and my stomach(underneath ribcage from right to middle when i press there its like its lot of gas and it burns when pressed.

i can also feel a superficial pain on the spine next to the pain. but the stomach pains its definitly most in gall locaton. under neath liver.

i find it that i have to crack my back quite often i dont know why but i do it alle the time and it cracks everytime pretty loud.

i try to find the point that hurts and crack it up. but it only results in pain,

I had my wife standing on my spine and jump a bit where it hurts, and it sents radiating pain all over! and the pain got worse.

the pain is defiinitly not muscular ,as it can not be felt in the muscles back there. seems to be in center of me somewhere.

im taking zantac,with no relieve. ive tried every single advise the doctors tell me. the doctor who performed the colonoscopy on me is my friends father , and he neither believes me. i just wanna puke in his face.

he definitly thinks im a hypocondriac as i developed more and more symptoms i think he started to believe i made it all up.

started with swallowing difficulties ,and now still no normal bowel habits and backpain , slightly better appetite though.


----------



## GunnarG

going to the doctor this week,any suggestions for test he can take? im def getting a mri of my spine (thoracic), im feeling fatigued but im able to do stuff.and work in garden and stuff but, the new is i get right side liver pain couch aggrevated


----------



## GunnarG

I got some news from the doctor today, and he said i had an innflammation in my spine , its swollen in one point and more down and tender to touch, and it has been this way for months! i read this is common in fibro? but still no doctor will recognise this, so im off to a physioterapist

the stomach is the same and i get reealy achy headaches and neck pain


----------



## GunnarG

well the terapist did not think its a innflammation in the back but some muscle issues, he put a bunch of needles, and actually provoked my pain in backe even worse!

my fatigue is so profound right now! and leg arm weakness

i did not know one could feel this sick without it being anything!

when i squezze my belly or if i lean towards a table with it hard i have a very painfull spot in there like somethings jammed, and its very squizzzy and making gurgle noisen when pressed. inch above navel so i reckon small intestinal.

how can i be so week, i mean i can feel it in my legs that im fatigued. and lose strenght in fingers/hand when clinching fists.


----------



## GunnarG

ive tried to train ,but seriously it requires more mental strenght to more than ever


----------



## Kathleen M.

Are you doing even a very easy gentle program of very light movement?

If you take healthy young men and put them on strict bedrest for several months they get all kinds of back problems and weaknesses. I know it is hard to do something, but you don't have to be in training, just some very gentle walking and some yoga stretches a couple of times a day may help keep you from wasting away from too much inactivity.

Over time, by starting off very slow and small you can build back up. Usually if you try to wait the fatigue out all you get is more fatigue and more weaknesss..


----------



## GunnarG

yes i try to train light. just outsiden gardening playing footbal with my son, lately ive been almost only fatigued, but today the cramps came back 1000 times worse! i almost faintet and i coldsweatetl. followed by diarrhea, i also have very profound early satiety! i can only drink half a bear to meal and only small meals


----------



## GunnarG

im diagnosing my self with ME !


----------

